

The Uberpreneur: How an Uber Driver Makes $252,000 a Year - landryraccoon
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonyoushaei/2015/02/04/the-uberpreneur-how-an-uber-driver-makes-252000-a-year/2/

======
unreal37
Actually, if you think of Uber cars as "mobile showrooms", there's a million
opportunities to push real or digital products to the passengers in the back.
Like Skymall for cars.

Wait, maybe Skymall isn't the best example...

